
LinkedIn Workforce Report – San Francisco Bay Area – June 2017 - heisenbit
https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/blog/linkedin-workforce-report-june-2017-san-francisco-ca
======
heisenbit
The trend in the bay area seems to be diverging from the rest of the country
(post link is pointing to the Bay Areea details, got pointed there via
[http://wolfstreet.com/2017/06/04/hiring-declines-in-san-
fran...](http://wolfstreet.com/2017/06/04/hiring-declines-in-san-francisco-
bay-area/))

